# Spanish teacher in Japan



## marks1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi to everyone,
I'm a Spanish guy that is Looking forward to move to Japan to work. I am business developer and also worked in retail. Anyone know if there is possibilities to find a job as spanish teacher?
Thank you


----------

